# Aruba...what to do on a budget???



## lprstn (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, my vacation budget for this year is busted...I have 2 unplanned trips I added this year and now I need to do them economically.

We are going to the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, just me and DH   and are only going to be there for 6 days...so here are my questions

1. Can we realistically purchase grocery to do breakfast every morning in the room?

2. Is there somewhere onsite for us to do an economical ($20 pp or less) lunch?

3. If we were to eat out 2 nights (moderate $30-$40 per person) where should that be?

4. Should we rent a car, is there some driving tours that are safe and easy to find? Or is there a bus system/ cab system we should take?

5.  We are willing to do 1 tour/excursion what should it be? Something we can only do in Aruba...(we snorkel everywhere...want a new/different experience)

6.  What activities are at the resort? nearby...we like to gamble (when winning) and play bingo, karoke...dance etc...

7. Finally what are some "must do's" for our visit, say if we didn't have a chance to come back...?

Thanks!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 14, 2008)

You'll probably get more help if you move this to the Caribbean area


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 14, 2008)

I will answer in CAPS



lprstn said:


> Ok, my vacation budget for this year is busted...I have 2 unplanned trips I added this year and now I need to do them economically.
> 
> We are going to the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, just me and DH   and are only going to be there for 6 days...so here are my questions
> 
> ...


----------



## gretel (Apr 14, 2008)

I just returned from Aruba.  Answers below...

1. Can we realistically purchase grocery to do breakfast every morning in the room?

Yes but consider purchasing from Certified (bakery items). Another option is to grab a bagel or donut from Dunkin Donuts.  A few places advertise breakfast for less than $10.

2. Is there somewhere onsite for us to do an economical ($20 pp or less) lunch?

Lunch can be expensive.  Champions might work. You can also purchase a few cold cuts and have a sandwich now and then.  There is also a deli type place inside the hotel lobby that is open 24 hours.  They sell sandwiches and can heat up something too.

3. If we were to eat out 2 nights (moderate $30-$40 per person) where should that be?

Madam Janettes and Chalet Suisse (Early Bird three course dinner for under $30). 

4. Should we rent a car, is there some driving tours that are safe and easy to find? Or is there a bus system/ cab system we should take?

Tropic has a car rental for $175 for the week.

5. We are willing to do 1 tour/excursion what should it be? Something we can only do in Aruba...(we snorkel everywhere...want a new/different experience)

I'm not familiar with any excursions to recommend.  Fishing?  Snuba?

6. What activities are at the resort? nearby...we like to gamble (when winning) and play bingo, karoke...dance etc...

Marriott has the biggest and best casino.  Great band on the weekends. 

You can also check out the Wild Hog Saloon.  They do a $45 pp barbecue on Tues and Thurs that includes dancing, contests, all the activities, all you can eat and draft beer, etc.

I also like Pizza Bobs!  The one by Costa Linda has a singer, outside dining and good, economical food! 

7. Finally what are some "must do's" for our visit, say if we didn't have a chance to come back...?

Eat at Le Petit Cafe and cook your steak on a stone.  It's fun and delicious.  

Also drive to Baby Beach and enjoy the calm water and easy snorkeling.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 14, 2008)

Do the DePalm jeep tour.  You get to take turns driving the jeep on the side of the island that is pretty deserted.  It was fun.  Then we went to their island for the afternoon.  It included snorkeling but also had snuba.  It was all you can eat buffet for lunch and was decent.  I have never seen bigger or bluer fish as the Blue Parrot Fish.

You can walk to the high rise area and there are more restaurant choices there.  Sbarro and the like.  Rent the car.  You can then beach hop and that is cheap and fun.  You will be safe - no worries.  If you go downtown, I recommend the bus.  It stops right out front of the resort.  Parking is tight downtown.  We like Moomba's better than the poolside restaurant at the Marriott.  We thought the food onsite was really pricey.

We also loved Madame Jeannettes.  That was our treat for our trip.  We did a trip to Hawaii and then this trip to Aruba so we had to be budget conscious also.  We also went a little ways up the beach and watched the kite boarders practice for an upcoming competition.

You may find that you don't want to leave the lazy river!  Our DS 16 decided that he would rather float than snorkel. Stunned us!  Have a great trip.  We can't wait to go back.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 14, 2008)

We did the pirate ship snorkel trip.  What made it unique was the sunken ship in shallow enough water that we were able to see it while snorkeling.  That was a first - and I guess only - for me.  If I recall correctly, it was left from WWII when it was purposely sunk in fairly shallow water - but don't quote me on that.

We rented a car and enjoyed being able to drive to the other side of the island, to the "arch," and for snorkeling.  But I understand that there is decent bus service if you don't want to rent, or want to only for part of your stay.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 15, 2008)

You are right, Stmartinfan.  The ship was scuttled by the captain.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Apr 15, 2008)

We found Aruba to be a bit expensive for us being middle class midwesterners...


The food at Marriott was very expensive.   I think $10 for a hot dog & fries at the pool restaurant.


We found having a few groceries helped us out.    We had breakfast items in the room.    Tried for cheap lunches, and reasonable dinners.    One splurge dinner at Texas de Brazil.

If you plan to visit the beach.  Bring a soft sided cooler for drinks.   The price for soda & beer was extremely outrageous!   I was shocked at the beach goers ordering food & drinks all day long 

In total we spent about $900 in our week on Food.    Our rental car was $300 since we didn't plan ahead, had no reservation, and barely found a vehicle available (About 4 rental facilities had nothing available).


----------



## LDT (Apr 15, 2008)

We don't like to spend a lot of money on food, but we will go out one night to MJ's.

Our favorite cheap breakfast is a bacon, egg and cheese croissant at Dushi Bagels in front of the Playa Linda.  Our past trip we ate there 8 of the 10 mornings.  The HI has a really good fish sandwich at their outside bar.  Smokey Joes has a rib sampler that can easily fill up two hungry people.

One thing that is a must is STROOP WAFLES!!!!  You can get them at any grocery store and also the store at the SC.  And don't forget to stock up on them before you go to the airport.  They are more expensive in the duty free than at Lings, Hong King or Certified.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks all!  I have come up with a reasonable plan for our trip.  My husband likes to eat out at least 1 time a day while on vacation, so I was able to price some of the places you mentioned in advance.  Also, I got a great tip from Grayfal... book reservations online!!!! that was definately a relief!  Easy!

Keep it coming...I am not leaving for 5 weeks... I am soo excited!:whoopie:   Although I do have a mini vacation to VA Beach with the kids since we are leaving them with grandma to go to Aruba...but I am soooo looking forward to my stay in Aruba!!!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 22, 2008)

They also have nice grills at the resort. We actually enjoy packing a few frozen steaks from home and barbecuing one or two nights as a break from going out. A couple of good steaks, a salad...yumm; you have an easy an inexpensive dinner. That way you can splurge a little the next night if you want to . 

Have a great time- it is a beautiful resort!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure if this was covered, and I am at work so can't spend too much time on here to check, but in my opinion, breakfast is the most overpriced meal in Aruba.  We never eat breakfast out.  Go to one of the local groceries and get yourself bagels, croissants, coffee, creamer, juice, and eat on the balcony in the morning.  Not only is it a lot less expensive, but it is a really enjoyable and relaxing way to start the day!!


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 25, 2008)

There are also several Dunkin Donuts in Aruba.  Can't remember if there were any in the Palm Beach area. 

Also if you are grilling, the beef in the grocery stores is Argentinian beef.  We love the additional flavor.

There is also a barbecue place in downtown Oranjestad.  Very inexpensive and delicious.

We also were on a very tight budget in Aruba due to unplanned trips. I will check and see if my review is still there (went in 2003) and email you how to find it.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 25, 2008)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Not sure if this was covered, and I am at work so can't spend too much time on here to check, but in my opinion, breakfast is the most overpriced meal in Aruba.  We never eat breakfast out.  Go to one of the local groceries and get yourself bagels, croissants, coffee, creamer, juice, and eat on the balcony in the morning.  Not only is it a lot less expensive, but it is a really enjoyable and relaxing way to start the day!!


Thanks this advice changed one of my itenary plans.  We were going to eat breakfast as our last meal on the last day, instead we will eat in the resort and relax on beach until we leave @ 5pm.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 26, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Thanks this advice changed one of my itenary plans.  We were going to eat breakfast as our last meal on the last day, instead we will eat in the resort and relax on beach until we leave @ 5pm.



Well...actually...I forgot about one place that is sort of a breakfast place, is inexpensive, and is wonderful - Linda's Pancakes and Pizza.  We usually go there on the way to the airport, and have their Dutch pancakes (usually a bit later than breakfast time).  They're absolutely awesome.  The service totally sucks, though, so make sure you give yourself plenty of time if you go.  Sorry, I don't think of Linda's as a breakfast place, which is why I didn't think to mention it before!


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 26, 2008)

*Aruba Dining*

We used teh Marriott Dinner for 2 Certs at teh beach restauant at the mArriott hotel and another at he steakhouse at the Renaissance and easily had enough leftovers for dinner for 2 on a second night.  
The rib dish at Smokey Joes was more than enough for 2 people.


----------

